# Browning Micro Midas 2



## beertherty (Aug 8, 2007)

I just bought a 2002 Browning Micro Midas 2 for my 2 daughters ages 9 and 11. Wow, what a difference between this bow and their "toy" Barnett Lil Banshee that they have been shooting since age 2. This bow is smokin fast for a kids bow!

I am looking for some tuning info on this bow if anybody has some. I found the cam supplement link from somebody on AT (thanks) so I know how to disassemble the cams to get them at the low end of the draw length/weight.

The limbs are cranked down so I'm assuming it is at 45lbs. I want to bring it down to the minumum of 30lbs for starters. Any idea how many turns out on the limb bolts to achieve this?

I have my own press which I will have to modify to accept this bow.

What is most important on this bow, ATA or brace? It is very close to 32.5" now which is spec. Do I adjust it to spec and then tweek tiller? What is the best way to check tiller?

I shoot and tune my single cam so dual cam tuning is new to me.

Any help would be appreciated.

Mike


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

beertherty said:


> The limbs are cranked down so I'm assuming it is at 45lbs. I want to bring it down to the minumum of 30lbs for starters. Any idea how many turns out on the limb bolts to achieve this?
> 
> I have my own press which I will have to modify to accept this bow.
> 
> ...


I started my daughters out on these, and they are a very good starter bow. Be careful backing the limbs out as the pockets are shallow, and may be unstable with minimum support. On the other hand, the PW drops off at the low end of the DW range, so unless they are real tall for their age, you should be OK. Browning has limbs that will go as low as 20lbs, and they don't cost a lot. Both of my daughters are quite strong for their size, and excellent athletes, but 20-25lbs is a lot for a 75lb girl.

Mount a 3/8" hook in a solid beam. Turn the limbs all the way down, and place the nocking point on the hook. With both hands, pull the bow down and check cam timing against the stops. When that is on, tiller will be on.

I put a good set of strings on my girls bows, they liked flashy colors.


----------



## beertherty (Aug 8, 2007)

Tman,

Thank you for your advice. I checked the DL today and it is at 22" with the limbs cranked down all the way so I assume it is at 45lbs. 

I am going to disassemble the cams to set them to the lower range after I modify my press to accept this bow. I measured my younger daughters DL at approximately 18". Both girls are about the same size right now so I am hoping they can both shoot it well with the same set up.

Any idea how many turns out on the limb bolts I can safely go from bottomed out to redude draw weight?


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

beertherty said:


> Any idea how many turns out on the limb bolts I can safely go from bottomed out to redude draw weight?


I wouldn't back them out past the point where there is support for the entire base of the limb in the pocket.


----------



## beertherty (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm with you there. The Browning bow manual that I found online says 5 turns out max from being bottomed out which is what I did. It looks scary though. The draw stops make contact at the same time. The Browning manual is a general manual for all Browning bows.

I also disassembled the cams and set them to the S position for the short draw range with the DL screws on position C. I do not have a scale to measure peak weight but I would have to assume it is set at 17" draw 30 lbs right now. My 11 year old can draw it but the 9 year old can't. She's bumming. I told her to eat her Weaties.

I set the nock point and rest height for 90 degrees shaft even with the berger button for starters and tied in a new D loop. I will be paper tuning it tomorrow and then set and tie the peep for her anchor. All that will be left is to help her sight it in and do some shooting.

Thank you for your responses.


----------

